

Video of Antares rocket explosion during liftoff - davidbarker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHMmMgdcOSU

======
codezero
This is a bummer, from news reports it sounds like this was a resupply mission
to the ISS, and it was the highest weight that particular rocket had ever
lifted. I doubt the payload had anything to do with the launch failure, but it
seems like pushing on the edges of its design might have been a factor, but
we'll see.

I always hate seeing stuff like this happen, rocket science is hard.

